# Making a Bubble caprice lay frame



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a 93 cprice bagged right now on 20s and i need to go 3.5 inches in the back to hit frame rail. What do i have to cut out besides a notch? driveshaft tunnel? trunk floor? wheel wells? front crossmember? can someone get back to me? and pictures would be GREATLY appreaciated... the front is 1.5" i am just gonna get spindles. i throw sparks everyonce in a while when i first drop it, but i want to go low...

Eric


----------



## slamnoma (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok , For your Sedan , you need to cut a hole in the trunk floor , Big C-Notch in Frome , Extended Trailing arms since you have 20's , the drive shaft tunnel is ok but raise it if your going to drag the rear .


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

I got the extended trailing arms already any one got any pics?


----------



## madmike (Dec 12, 2004)

go on impalassforums.com (i think) and do a search on there, there is a shit load of info and pics on that very subject!! 

good luck and get some pics up


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

all right i am going to do it next week sometime so figure about a week and a half for pics


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

well ill start by saying that i have a caprice wagon and it has the SAME !!! suspension as your's and to lay it out on 22's i put a big monster knotch and NO!! i did'nt have to extend the lowwers and upper are AT ALL !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

and i dd'nt TAKE OUT THE FRONT WHEEL COVERS AT ALL !! AND IT LAY'S about a 1/2 from the ground ! good luck


----------



## oldskool66 (Oct 28, 2005)

leo do u have any more pics of your build up it look like you have the same rear setup as my cutlass i still have about a ince to lay frame in hte rear and im on 18's what did u cut out in the floor area


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

leos, you mean the front wheel wells? Surly not. And quit calling me Shirley. :biggrin:


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

in the front i am about an inch and a half without spindles... if I get spindles will my 20s hit the wheel wells up front... i want to keep them if at all possible.. if i cant keep them does anyone have pics of custom made wheel wells


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

i had to cut about about 14 inches of floor for the drive line under the bach bottom part of the seat and then i use 14 gage and to filled it back in but no other cutting than that ! it was'nt much that needed to be cut sorry i dont have more pic of the setup but i did cut all the stock upper part out where the upper coil sat and i no longer use a cup at the top !! i use rear back brakets like this that weld up to the knotch to bolt the bag up ill try to take some pic 4 you good luck


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

and YES a cutless SUSPENSION is the same as a CAPRICE OR A WAGON CAPRICE or fleetwood ,roadmaster good luck


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

good luck


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

no word about keeping the wheel wells up front? and touching frame rail on 20s..?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

yes u can keep them even with your drop spindels !! no problme at all good luck but i will say this it wll lay on the wheel covers if the cups not to long but you wont be able to drive like that ! good luck


----------



## slamnoma (Nov 2, 2003)

LeosAirSuspension I'm going to say that you have one special Caprice bubble wagon , Because i have bagged 4 wagons and 3 caprice sedans , and two of the wagons and 1 of the sedans are all mine ! And I'm here to tell everyone , Your caprice wagons or sedans WILL NOT NOT NOT lay frame in the rear on 20's and Deff NOT 22's with out one of these done , Extended upper and lower arms or cutting the the inside for the wheel to come up inside !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry to upset u but its done and thats that !! AND NO !!! i didn't have to cut the back wheels hump's out ! and it does lay on the 20's with no problme at all and i DID'NT EXTEND THE UPPERS OR THE LOWER ARM'S IN THE BACK AT ALL SO THINK WHAT U WANT AND SAY WHAT U WANT ! i know what been done to my car i would would have to agree with u on haveing to cut out the BACK WHEEL HUMP'S FOR 22'S and in the pic above i make it seem like u have to cut the whole wheel hump out and u dont ! BUT MY REAR ARM'S ARE STOCK nothing done to them at all why buy somthing i dont need and why do work when it's not needed u tell me


----------



## slamnoma (Nov 2, 2003)

Well , When i talk about LAY It OUT , That means FRAME ON THE GROUND not 1/2 FROM THE GROUND ! You can try and BS these guy all you want . GUYS i'm TELLING YOU even with 255/35/20 tires you can not even come close in the rear to LAY IT OUT with out major cutting or Extended arms ! If you don;t believe just start on yours and you will find out ASAP ! that'a for 91- 93 Caprice Wagons


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

so your saying from a 1991-1993 can't be done but from 1994 -1996 can be ? mine is a 1995 and its DONE ! 1/2 from the ground so it is what it is and im not trying to BS no one a 1/2 inch is fine with me some people want it on the ground and some people dont we all can't be like the mastert fab worker that u are ! and do what u do ! i just talking the truth I DID'NT EXTEND ANY ARM'S AT ALL IN THE BACK its a ok with me what u say i know whats been dont to the car and it ride's BOMB ! later


----------



## EEveritt26 (Jun 23, 2005)

a half inch off the ground is definately not what i am looking for that is for sure. i want to lay on the ground...a 1/2 inch is a lot when you think about it.. i mean you are at the point where no cutting is needed, you still have to cut even if it is for that 1/2 inch


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

then cut all u want !! a 1/2 inch is no taller than a bottle cap so ill deal with the 1/2 inch.. say what u want when u want to who you want im happy with it so thats all that counts have a great night or day


----------



## KYcustoms (Apr 20, 2004)

i'll be the first to agree, if you want to lay your frame on the ground w/20's, you have to get drop spindles which means you have to remove your wheel wells in front, a 6 or 8 inch notch maybe less, you do not have to cut the rear wheel wells out, just where the notch is for axle clearance, and you do have to extend your upper arms. if you don't do these things you won't lay frame gauranteed.


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

me personally, I would rather not cut for 1/2" and still be able to roll. thats the shit.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Im feelin the heat in here! LoL personally I would CUT to lay frame. But thats just me


----------



## KYcustoms (Apr 20, 2004)

that's for sure, 1/2 inch is a 1/2 inch too high. if it came down to having to redo everything just to get that 1/2 inch lay, i would do it and i wouldn't think twice.it just all depends how far you will go or how determined you are.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamnoma_@Jan 5 2006, 01:47 PM~4554990
> *Well , When i talk about LAY It OUT  , That means FRAME ON THE GROUND not 1/2 FROM  THE GROUND !  You can try and BS these guy all you want . GUYS i'm TELLING YOU even with 255/35/20 tires you can not even come close in the rear to LAY IT OUT with out major cutting or Extended arms !   If you don;t believe just start on yours and you will find out ASAP !  that'a for 91- 93 Caprice Wagons
> *


I know its a dead thread but figured I would add some pics and advice for anyone who stumbles onto it! 
I'm doing a regular caprice for someone and it needs to have a big notch in the rear as well as driveshaft clearance work with the floors to lay out all the way ..(rear) if your running anything bigger then 20"s and want the wheel to look centered in the wheel rear openeing you need to extend the rear suspension..
(unless your running 20s or less) ...This one is going to lay on 24"S
Also in the front you need to cut out the front fenders completely and notch the frame to clear the tie rods 

















Mockup shot...so you can see how much needs to be notched to lay frame and not bend your tierods... Also if you get tubular fronts you dont need drop spindles


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Leo thanks for posting pics miho! I love the fact of the half inch insurance. Being laid out and stuck sucks! As for your project do you have the rear rims? Slap them on the rear and cycle your suspension it will tell you right away what you have to cut! In my experience anything over a 19-20" rim on many cars is needing the back half cut and done up! My wagon is chin checking in the front and in about inch and a half in the back! Again thanks for sharing your clean work with photos to back up your work!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

The caprice I'm doing lays flat front and back with 24"s If anyone reading is interested in doing it call or p.m me and I will tell you what and where to cut. It will save you a ton of work.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i just wanna know how big of a 20 inch tire i can get away with on the back of wagon 


i found some 245 45 20's :dunno:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Feb 4 2011, 12:29 PM~19787336
> *The caprice I'm doing lays flat front and back with 24"s If anyone reading is interested in doing it call or p.m me and I will tell you what and where to cut. It will save you a ton of work.
> *


flat frame rail? or flat on the crossmember?
ive been doing measurements, and im looking at doing a z right now so i can flaten the frame rails out and fully lay.


----------



## STREET CUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to put 24s on my gbody cutlass does any body no what bags and suspension work i might have to do I dont have to lay it on the ground as long as its tucked and looks good


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 02:29 PM~19795804
> *I want to put 24s on my gbody cutlass does any body no what bags and suspension work i might have to do I dont have to lay it on the ground as long as its tucked and looks good
> *


GOOD LUCK :roflmao:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

It's pretty much the same process...


----------



## STREET CUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Feb 7 2011, 08:30 AM~19807005
> *It's pretty much the same process...
> *


I was thinkin it was might just stick wit 22s for now


----------



## 2LowPPL (Oct 14, 2012)

clairfbeeIII said:


> The caprice I'm doing lays flat front and back with 24"s If anyone reading is interested in doing it call or p.m me and I will tell you what and where to cut. It will save you a ton of work.


hey man im.doimg 91 caprice classic for my wife rite now im rolling13s on air but want it to lay frame on 24 s what do i gotta do amd if i roll 22s do i gotta do any cutting thanks


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

very entertaining thread.... lol.. next week i am gonna start cutting on my 91 broughm.. has 22'' wires.. hopfully get her layed out... anybody find any drop spindles for the full size caddys?


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

clairfbeeIII said:


> I know its a dead thread but figured I would add some pics and advice for anyone who stumbles onto it!
> I'm doing a regular caprice for someone and it needs to have a big notch in the rear as well as driveshaft clearance work with the floors to lay out all the way ..(rear) if your running anything bigger then 20"s and want the wheel to look centered in the wheel rear openeing you need to extend the rear suspension..
> (unless your running 20s or less) ...This one is going to lay on 24"S
> Also in the front you need to cut out the front fenders completely and notch the frame to clear the tie rods
> ...




thats awesome... :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Envious cc said:


> very entertaining thread.... lol.. next week i am gonna start cutting on my 91 broughm.. has 22'' wires.. hopfully get her layed out... anybody find any drop spindles for the full size caddys?


use caprice drop spindles. just have to change out to caprice rotors.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

How dose ur front a arms look.like bro am doing a g body on air I did the back I just need to.do the front how did u do ur a arms


----------

